# Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?



## Molke-Drink (24. April 2008)

Hallöchen Leude.
Ich hab mal vor mir nen neuen Setzkescher zu besorgen mein alter(ca.5 jahre) ist ziehmlich durchlöchert,dazu ist er mir zu klein also zu kurz undso,ich wollte jetzt mal eben Fragen ob ich ne bestimmte größe brauche,ich denke mir nähmlich das es da wieder bestimmungen gibt?


----------



## Khaane (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

Der Setzkescher soll ja durchgängig verboten sein, außer wenn er mind. 2m lang und 50 cm breit ist.

Bin mir aber bei der Regelung nicht 100% sicher, am besten eine Runde googeln.


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

Der Setzkescher ist nicht generell verboten, obwohl (NRW) ein entsprechendes Gesetz vorliegt was den Einsatz von solcherlei Gerät verbietet (Setzkescher nicht namentlich genannt). 

Bevor ich mir einen Setzkescher anschaffen würde, würde ich den Erlaubnisschein durchforsten, den in dem steht drin ob ja oder nein. Wobei ich bis dato keinen Erlaubnisschein hier in der Umgebung gesehen hatte der diesen nicht verboten hat.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

Bei uns in Hessen 3,50 meter lang und en durchmesser von 50 cm


gruß
Marco


----------



## Brassenfan (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

wenn er bei euch erlaubt ist muss der setzkescher mind. 3,50 lang und einen duchmesser von 50cm ! 
bei uns in brandenburg ist er erlaubt, meiner den ich habe ist 4,50 lang und 50cm im durchmesser #h


----------



## Nailuj (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

Muss der echt 3.50 Meter lang sein??   Weil meiner is glaube ich nur 2.50m lang und hat en Durchmesser von 60cm.


----------



## Damyl (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

Bei uns im Baden-Württemberg muss er min. 3,50m lang und Durchmesser von 40cm haben.


----------



## Brassenfan (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

ja ich glaube der MUSS mind 3.50 sein ! kann mich aber auch irren aber so kenn ich es #6


----------



## Brassenwilli (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Der Setzkescher soll ja durchgängig verboten sein, außer wenn er mind. 2m lang und 50 cm breit ist.
> 
> Bin mir aber bei der Regelung nicht 100% sicher, am besten eine Runde googeln.



Moin Khaane,
Deine Aussage ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt Bundesländer (z.B. Niedersachsen, MVP, Saarland, BW usw.) in dem der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers laut der dortigen Landesfischreigesetze nicht verboten ist. Hier sind in der Regel aber Mindestabmessungen einzuhalten (Länge 3,50 m Durchmesser 0,50 m), außerdem darf der Fisch nicht in das befischte Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden weil sonst der vernünftige Grund (z.B. das Frischhalten der Fische) der Setzkeschernutzung entfällt.
Es gab in der Vergangenheit oft Anzeigen (vorwiegend aus dem Kreis der Angler, teilweise sogar von Vereinsmitgliedern) gegen andere Angler wegen der vermeintlichen Tierquälerei durch die  Nutzung des Setzkeschers. Diese Verfahren wurden "Gott sei Dank" alle mit einem Freispruch für die angeklagten Angler abgeschlossen.

Dieses ist zwar kein Freibrief für die Nutzung des Setzkeschers aber man sollte sich durch diese vermeintlichen Tierschützer nicht das Hobby vermiesen lassen.


----------



## gründler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Setzkescher, welche Größen sind vorgeschrieben?*

hi
Wenn ihr mal googelt Setzkescher Urteil(e) findet ihr einiges zu Vorschriften etc.
Vorgeschrieben wird eine mindest  länge von 3,50x50cm aus knotenlosen Material ein zu halten,und gut durchflutbar(nicht zu enge Maschen).
Kann man aber alles nachlesen unter gooogel!
lg


----------

